# owner rights?



## alleycee (Nov 2, 2012)

hi

I wonder if anyone could advize me, from experience?

I bought a flat in Hurghada, and my Lawyer says my papers and ownership is 'rock soild' - however the developer is witholding the keys and claiming I still owe on it

my intention is to go and change the locks and get fresh sets of keys. What I want to know is, if the developer tries to obstruct me, do I have the right to call the Police? Would they respond, take my side and allow me to press charges?

thanks


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Take your lawyer with you when you go to claim the flat. He will get a better response from the police. Register ownership at the court asap, someone can advise you on that.Then fit a metal/steel gate over the door and or get it rented out so it is occupied.
Just out of interest where is it and who is the developer? I may know if this has happened before at the development.
Good Luck.


----------



## alleycee (Nov 2, 2012)

*owner rights*

thanks Helen

think I've been dragging my feet on this. You know anything about this 'Taukil' thing the developer has to give to transfer ownership rights?
my developer is not going to give a thing. I bought the place off-plan when it was called La Luna in 2008. Its in the Arabia area, behind the Arabia hotel. there are several complexes there. The developer goes by two names - one of Ismail, and another of Abbo Annis. My lawyer says my purchase contract is fine, and its been sealed by an Egyptian consulate, but I cant get any response or assistance out of him. 
I hope I can sort some of this out at the end of December when I visit - but I only have 4 days there! you think thats a realist


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Do as Helen suggests. First arrange for your lawyer to meet you on day 1.
Do not take any B******T from the agent/developer if your purchase was Court Signiture Validated.
Go to an ironmongers who make and fit iron gates, they wll fit new locks too. On windows and patio-doors too. This sounds like a 'crooked' seller wanting to bully you so get the police firmly involved, it's their job.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## alleycee (Nov 2, 2012)

*owner rights*

thanks

I will let you know how I get on after December


my current lawyer Zeiad at edgebridge is pretty quiet on the whole matter

regards


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ziead is facing his own problems right now.... Just do as I advise. Post more comments so we can p.m. you.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

If your unit part of the Hurghada developer problems, Nassr Baroudy was also part of them too. After taking their money up-front he failed to help them when in distress when they really needed it. 
Good luck. 

Eco-Mariner


----------



## alleycee (Nov 2, 2012)

*owner rigsht*

this is Interesting

my original attorney - Zaeid - has just got back to me. He says that it is not in my interests to register the apartment.

As I want to sell it quickly, registering in my name will only prevent the new buyer from taking possession for 5 years

I could get the signature registration, but then he says I have the "title of Deed" so this is not particularly necessary

just securing the property and ensuring access appears to be my only course of action


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ziead may be out of action but still reads these posts. He is correct, full Green Certification has restrictions on selling but is more secure in the long term, for the titles are for life and can be passed to family if a will is registered at the same time saying this is your intention. 

This is a more costly proceedure than just CSV but it's your choice.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## alleycee (Nov 2, 2012)

*owner rights*

Well this has been eye opening

I have just learnt from another agent that I should have got the developer to sign over the power of Attorney of ownership to me 4 years ago when I originaly bought the flat

this would give me the right to sell it now. The developer knows this, and wants LE 15,000 to sign over ownership (the final contract) then he will let me sell

I see this as the only solution, as I do not possess the original Sales contract (that went with Max chatby and the pro-egypt con!) so if this went to court, there is nothing to stop the developer disputing everything and dragging this all out

I see this payment - to get the POA - as punishment for my naivety in the first place, trusting egypt estate agents, and not getting a rceipt for the money I sent over 4 years ago!

this is not over yet...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

You will all know by now that properties cannot be fully registered until developers have registered their projects. As these may never get to that stage, usufruct validation is the only means of proving you bought in Sinai. 
If those completions and property handovers did not deliver a signed and receipted contract from the developer or their lawyer, either it was a con or they just did not collect the notarised purchase contract they promised.
If the lawyer still holds your poa it can be revoked by letter of intent and employ another to finish the work rather than hand over more money as blackmail.

Zeiad is assisting many similar instances on the Sinai Owners facebook group.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

